# Female routine



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

I've posted in past on here on be half of my girlfriend, well shes finally sign up fully to the gym!!

She wanting to look more toned, drop a few pounds, average aim of a women and not a body-building body type.

In her words

"I want to loss a little round belly and tone up, but build muscle on legs and bum so they don't lose size as i am happy with them"

I know you cannot spot lose weight lol, but its her words.

She's 6ft @ 65.6kg

So i got her started other day, just wondering what you guys thought of this for a routine, based around machine as shes completely new.

Legs & shoulders

-leg curls

-leg ext

-leg press

-db shoulder press with knee bend/kick

30 mins cardio OR class

Back & abs

-Row machine

-pull down machine

-hanging leg lift

-Mat Abs work

30 mins cardio or class

Chest & triceps

-Fly machine

-chest press

-tricep machine (ether push down or reverse curl)

cardio 30 min OR class

I said for rep range 12-15 x 3 @ a "comfortable weight" she stuck to around 20 -25kg on leg workout for first time.

Feel free to rip to pieces

Thanks in advance all


----------



## Cragels (Jul 22, 2011)

My other half goes to the gym quite regularly and spends stupid money on a PT (not worried as he is an ugly bloke lol) anyway he had given her a full body routine especially as she was new to gym work and advised a rep range of 18 to 20 with only 2 sets of each the idea is when she can do 2 sets of 20 up the weight. Seems to be working for her


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks ok to me. Thing to remember is she can train the same as a man, she will not get big because she only has a tiny fraction of the hormones men have for muscle building - and look how hard many blokes find gaining muscle?

Rep range 12-15 is good and make sure she starts challenging herself once she's used to the movements.

Oh and she may not see the scales drop, but she may see clothing get loser and drop a dress size.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think she should go with compounds same as you would or did when you started ren..

squats build a great ass


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

+++1  Always gd!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agree with Cal, I see no reason why a woman wouldn't/shouldn't/couldn't train like a man, at least in the early stages to set a good base.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think we all remember the excellent results i got with one of my ladies..


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Interesting thought, Might try her with squat. But how much would she impact on my workouts?? LOLS with machine i can send her of on her own. Will see if it works out trying squat with her, probably she'll moan that bare is uncomfortable, as she said leg press rubbed against her skin...

Although might just wait for her to follow that routine get the results from not exercising on what i suggested and when she stops improving then push her in the direction of what I do?? Its a difficult thing as I've always trained alone.

What would you recommend for the ideal starting routine for a women?? Compared to most women who start up and want to only do cardio to loose weight. I think she has the added advantages of actually wanting to build muscle to keep legs and bum the same...! Its hard in decided what best to suggest as never well trained anyone other then my self!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

How about something like this just to get her started:

Lat pulldowns

Seated shoulder press (mach or DB)

Seated machine rows

Chest press machine

Lunges

Squats (free bar or Smiths)


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

could be a good concept with her currently going light.. and mainly focused on cardio.

didn't think of fully body, thanks Dorsey


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd say have her do 3 sessions, push (chest, shoulders, tri's), pull (back, hamstrings) and quuds/abs/biceps/glutes.

Start with a compund movement like bench press, then shoulder press, flies/pek dek, side laterals followed by high rep tricep pushdowns for 3 or 4 sets.

Workout 2, deadlifts, pull downs, bent rows, hyper extensions, hamstring curls then stiff leg deads to finish.

Workout 3, deep controlled squats, leg extensions, hyper extensions again but not going so low and keeping glutes tensed all the way through the movement so it really targets her glutes. This will also seriously strengthen spinal erectors. 3 sets of crunches and 3 sets of hanging leg raises for abs then 3 sets of EZ bar curls with the last one being a drop set where you pull off the small weights she's using and let her burn out on the bar.

When my Mrs forst started training with me she "didn't want to get big", the minute she saw peaks coming on her biceps she LOVED IT! She had the guns out more than Dirty Harry!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Extreme said:


> I'd say have her do 3 sessions, push (chest, shoulders, tri's), pull (back, hamstrings) and quuds/abs/biceps/glutes.
> 
> Start with a compund movement like bench press, then shoulder press, flies/pek dek, side laterals followed by high rep tricep pushdowns for 3 or 4 sets.
> 
> ...


Lots of different ideas here, full body, push, pull etc. I used to start back after a break with full bodies 3 times a week for about 3-4 weeks, then I'd go to push pull, and finally a more traditional split over 4 or 5 days. My biggest tip is to make sure pnce she gets over the initial changes, is to make sure she's still being challenged. Main reason I see newbies, especially women stop going or just going through the motions (which to me is a waste of time and effort) is because they don't realise a bit of extra effort, consistency and they'll see some great results.

Women can lift like men, although some of the stuff I do I've never seen a bloke do then again they aren't entering figure!


----------

